
Architecture decision record (ADR) examples for software planning, IT leadership - msolujic
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/architecture_decision_record
======
krzepah
Hi ! I admit I like it. Writing down such document would allow my fellow
developers to understand the important paradigms I'm choosing more easily. I
feel like it's the missing piece before the documentation of a choosen tool.
For instance you could work on a React project and a novice new dev wouldn't
have to go trough the ENTIERE react documentation to be able to start getting
a sense of what you are doing. He could read the arch records and have the
notions links written down immediately inside.

I will try to use it thank you !

------
macca321
Or, "how to stifle innovation with bureaucracy".

